# 189 Visa - confused, please help!



## leocb (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi There

I am newbie to the forum and would appreciate all and any guidance . My hubby and I are applying for the above Visa to Australia and are still at the very beginning of our process. 

Does he need to complete an assessment with TRA before we submit his EOI? We have completed and on the last page this has been the response:

Visa type summary
The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:
•The client does not have a skills assessment
•The client's English language ability may be below the level needed for this visa subclass.

We applied for Visa's 189, 190 and 489. Where have we gone wrong?? 

please help?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

leocb said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am newbie to the forum and would appreciate all and any guidance . My hubby and I are applying for the above Visa to Australia and are still at the very beginning of our process.
> 
> ...


hi
No you can not file eoi without a positive skill assessment from relevant body to your nominated skill as well as you need ielts or pte too even if you are not claiming any points for your english language ability

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

leocb said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am newbie to the forum and would appreciate all and any guidance . My hubby and I are applying for the above Visa to Australia and are still at the very beginning of our process.
> 
> ...



select a occupation code which matches your occupation code, research on https://www.anzscosearch.com/search whether the occupation is available on Skilled Occupation List(SOL) or on Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List(CSOL)

189 - if it is available on SOL then you can go for 189 after you have done skill assessment and english test and have relevant documents

190 - if is not available on SOL but it is there on CSOL then scroll down and see which all states offer nomination to your occupation, what are the requirement for a state to offer nomination, 

do all this research before investing


----------

